# TCR custom track



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

Does any one know if anyone or place that makes/made custom track for the Tyco TCR?
I think the whole idea of the TCR setups are not for competitive racing but building your own custom road system.... hear me out. 
I have made a double track setup where two separate tracks are joined with a four lane piece I made (crossfire I believe is what the store bought one are called).

Well I was thinking it would be neat to have a section that has a single lane “off-ramp” one one side or both. With that and some single lane straights and curves, I could setup a whole interchange system with many tracks.
It’s actually quiet fun, I set jam cars going different directions on different tracks.... but that’s just two tracks... 4,5,6 join into one would be awesome.  

Thanks for listening,
Fazztob


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I cant imagine the wiring and control system required behind this to control more than 2 cars at a time - which I believe is what you want to do right?

Have you looked into DCC systems? Power wiring should be simpler and the DCC system will take of control speed direction. And maybe lane choices?


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I cant imagine the wiring and control system required behind this to control more than 2 cars at a time - which I believe is what you want to do right?
> 
> Have you looked into DCC systems? Power wiring should be simpler and the DCC system will take of control speed direction. And maybe lane choices?


actually, in all honesty. I’m running two large tracts interfaced with each other at the moment and I’m not having any power issues. Cars are still flying super fast and running off the track and changing lanes and working fine.
My issue right now is I want custom track. I’ve seen all the discussions over the last several years about power issues, so I’m not worried about that since the solutions are out there.


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

Here is my current setup.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

And how many cars can you currently run at one time on this set up?


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

I’ve been running 2 Jam cars ( I need more. . ) I also run one car with the steering hard set so technically 3 Jam cars and 2 “racers”.

if things start slowing I’ll either get a second terminal and power supply or just hook up a variable ac supply and adjust accordingly. .

one problem I’m having is the 3rd Jam car varies it’s speed and flys off the track if two people are driving. So I’ll just get more jam cars. Lol


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I understand why you say you have 2 tracks but in reality it is only one based on your current power supply set up and track configuration. It is a figure 8 folded in half so one circle is on top of the other. 

Do you have a photo of the base of the track piece where the cars change tracks. And can you see how the track connectors are arranged? If you can see it - you might be able to attach jumpers between 2 straight pieces to create another transition piece. I still think you are going to be limited to just 2 racers and how ever many jam cars you want to run though.

You will need some type of switch to change track polarity (direction) between each circle of track each time you add a new one still. Otherwise it will short out between each circle. You can do that just at each transtion piece to make it easier on the control tower, but that would also require separate power leads for each loop of track as well. You can still do it with one variable power source.


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

It’s in the right side of the photo but here’s a photo of just the crossover


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I understand why you say you have 2 tracks but in reality it is only one based on your current power supply set up and track configuration. It is a figure 8 folded in half so one circle is on top of the other.
> 
> Do you have a photo of the base of the track piece where the cars change tracks. And can you see how the track connectors are arranged? If you can see it - you might be able to attach jumpers between 2 straight pieces to create another transition piece. I still think you are going to be limited to just 2 racers and how ever many jam cars you want to run though.
> 
> You will need some type of switch to change track polarity (direction) between each circle of track each time you add a new one still. Otherwise it will short out between each circle. You can do that just at each transtion piece to make it easier on the control tower, but that would also require separate power leads for each loop of track as well. You can still do it with one variable power source.


I think you misunderstood me, I’m not thinking of more then two racers, I’m just gonna make more crossovers and make a maze of four or five tracks and just just two racers and how many jam cars in how many directions to avoid.

I was just thinking I would like to have some single lane sections to make entrance and exits from sections. And to add a different element to the track.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

people have long routed their own track designs in many different scales using various materials.
I only drag race and buy my tracks from professional manufacturers.
but, I'll bet that if you asked someone like Paul Kniffen at MaxTrax he might point you in the right direction or even be able to rout you a track.
placing the rails and wiring are a whole other discussion.

in addition, there are many threads on Hobby Talk (with pictures) of routed tracks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for answering my question about the number of racers you plan to run. Unless you run out of amps to carry the distances you want with just two cars you should be okay. When I asked to see the base I meant the bottom side of track piece. I can get an ideal of how it is routed from the top side but want to confirm by seeing the bottom.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those are plastic molded tracks in the pictures.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Right. Should be the piece to the far right in the track layout image. The only place where you can switch from one 'track' to the other.....


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

alpink said:


> those are plastic molded tracks in the pictures.


that is a true statement. .


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Thanks for answering my question about the number of racers you plan to run. Unless you run out of amps to carry the distances you want with just two cars you should be okay. When I asked to see the base I meant the bottom side of track piece. I can get an ideal of how it is routed from the top side but want to confirm by seeing the bottom.


Thanks for the response. The connection is just a straight wire connection jumping to each of the 6 lines. 
I would show you the bottom but for two reasons, one the track is together right now and it be a pain to take it out. Two my soldering job is terrible and I really don’t wanna share it with the world. Lol

Works really good and I used 4 - 9” pieces instead of just 2 - 15” pieces.. gives me an extra 3” for drift across the lanes.

as for routing my own track, they’re formed plastic, so maybe a 3-D printer I don’t know. Lol. But it will be fun trying to figure it out!


----------



## Fazztob (Oct 2, 2020)

So then, We’re back to my original question.

Is there anyone out there, that has made or modified or customized Tyco TCR tracks.

Thanks.


----------

